# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  ciagle chore górne drogi oddechowe, pomocy!!!

## siwy2235

Witam serdecznie!

Potrzebuje pomocy. Jakiejs rady, wypowiedzi kogos, kto juz cierpiał na takie cos jak ja...

Zaczne od początku.

Wszystko zaczęło sie w styczniu 2014 roku. Przeziębiłem sie, to nic nowego zimą, lecz tym razem katar trwał ponad 2 tygodnie. Pomimo tego ze uzywałem przez kilka dni areozolu do nosa Sudafed HA. Zaraz potem odczułem ze cos mi siedzi w gardle i nie moge tego odkrztusic... Po kilku dniach dostałem zapalenia tchawicy. Pan doktor przepisał mi leki łagodzące zapalenie. tchawica wyzdrowiała ale katar nie ustapił. Po tygodniu poszedłem do lekarza rodzinnego. Pani doktor stwierdziła ostre zapalenie gardła(?). Przepisała antybiotyk na 3 dni i flexinase na katar. Zapewniała ze wszystko mi przejdzie. Faktycznie, zapalenie minęło ale katar został... Minęły chyba 2 tygodnie, kluska w gardłe doprowadzała mnie do szału. Poszedłem ponownie do lekarza. Diagnoza: sucha sluzówka gardła i przewlekły katar. Leki: kontynuacja flexinase i glosał na gardło. Poradziła mi jeszcze wybrac sie do laryngologa. No i tak zrobiłem. Poszedłem prywatnie. Pan laryngolog stwierdził przewlekły niezyt nosa, suchą sluzówke gardła i krzywa przegrode nosa... Leki nie pomagały na długo, byłem jeszcze 3 razy prywatnie u laryngologa i ciagle to samo. Poddałem sie. Po miesiącu zrobiłem badanie krwi, moczu, wymaz z gardła i nosa. Wyniki mnie zaskoczyły. Krew w porzadku, mocz tez. w nosie nic sie nie dzieje w gardłe tez. Flora bakteryjna rozwija sie prawidłowo. Przyszło lato i troche sie uspokoiło wszystko. Teraz znowu strasznie choruje. Od swiat bozego narodzenia walcze z zapaleniem zatok. Płukam je, dbam o to by nos był ciagle drozny, biore nurofen zatoki, robie inchalacje inchalatorem. Po tygodniu przechodzi ale zaraz znowu wraca. Obecnie biore antybiotyk na wyleczenie ropnia (jeszcze tego brakowało). Znowu złapałem infekcje. Zaczyna mi leciec zielony katar i odczówam jakby ucisk w zatokach przynosowych, głowa mnie nie boli.



Czy ktos miał takie problemy z górnymi grogami oddechowymi?
Czy jakis specjalista moze mi cos doradzic?? Nigdy tak nie chorowałem.

Pozdrwawiam. Kamil

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Proszę się odezwać mailem na mój nick
Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## mirka33

Używamy w domu  inhalatora Baby SANITY i synkowi się podoba. Taka forma podawania leku to właśnie dla dzieci dobre rozwiązanie. Efekty terapii są bardzo szybkie, także maluch ma od razu ulgę w bólu.

----------


## bttt

Zainwestowałam w inhalator, jak mi synek zaczął chorować. Najpierw zapalenie krtani, potem płuc. Używamy na tę chwilę modelu Simple (firmy Sanity) i efekty leczenia są super. Lek w przystępnej dla dziecka formie trafia centralnie do źródła zapalenia.

----------


## nartaaa

Sympatycznie wygląda inhalator Baby. Dla dziecka idealne rozwiązanie, zwłaszcza dla stresującego się inhalacją. Mój syn to przy pierwszym podejściu jeszcze przy starym aparacie to robił histerię niesamowitą. Przy tym urządzeniu to sam chce, żeby zrobić inhalacje, nie trzeba go wcale gonić do tego.

----------


## slonik18

Wydajny jest inhalator PRO Sanity. Podaje lek bez większych strat, nie trzeba się długo męczyć przy aparacie, inhalacja zajmuje od kilku do kilkunastu minut. Ogólnie sprzęt jest tłokowy, więc można każdy typ leku przez niego przepuszczać.

----------


## Kasia87

Spróbuj zastosować u siebie Lactoangin- spray na gól gardła. Jest inny niż wiekszość tego typu preparatów- różnica polega na tym że nie zawiera on niesterydowych leków przeciwzapalnych tylko metabolity bakterii kwasu mlekowego czyli można powiedzieć że jest naturalny.łagodzi ból gardła, nawilża śluzówkę i działa antybakteryjnie i przeciwgrzybiczo

----------


## ariolaM

Znam to. Tylko inhalator może coś pomóc. Odkąd kupiłam moim dzieciakom ten od diagnostic to mniej chorują, większa odporność...

----------


## ujaee

Jeśli chodzi o inhalatory dla dzieci to pierwsza rzeczą jest – mało hałasu. Warto na decybele patrzeć podczas zakupu. Myśmy z mężem zainwestowali dla swojej pociechy cierpiącej na mukowiscydozę w inhalator Baby Sanity. Tutaj poziom decybeli to 58, więc dość mało. Sam zestaw jest prosty w podłączeniu, ma długi kabel z powietrzem, więc też można jeszcze z dala od dziecka ustawić.

----------


## lucas33

Z moich doświadczeń z inhalatorami dla dzieci to bym doradzała aparat Baby jaki ma w ofercie Sanity. Jest bezpieczny dla małych dzieci, dodatkowo dla tych najmłodszych dostępny jest specjalny smoczek, który ułatwia pobranie przez malucha mgiełki.

----------


## Ada29

Trzeba byłoby wzmocnić odporność. W tym celu dobrze byłoby zrobić sobie kurację z dobrego probotyku- myśle że ok 2 tyg stosowania. Dodatkowo warto byłoby stosować czosnek oraz syrop z cebuli- to takie naturane antybiotyki. Do tego Lactoangin- spray na ból gardła o działaniu przeciwbakteryjnym i przeciwgrzybiczym, który wspomaga również leczenie infekcji górnych drug oddechowych.

----------


## Pomocny

Ostatnio dużo czytałem na temat paneli solnych , wyczytałem że pomagają na górne drogi oddechowe nie wierzyłem w to więc postanowiłem zamówić takie panele i je zamontować w sypialni i w pokoju ( tam najczęściej spędzam czas  :Wink:  ) . Po chyba pół roku przebywania w pomieszczeniach z solą moje badania się poprawiły i sam czuje się lepiej . Więc jak ktoś nie wiem co jeszcze ma zeobić polecam z całego serca panele solne .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może najwyższy czas przetkać te zatoki? Zabieg nie jest przyjemny, po jakimś czasie zatoki znowu się zapychają, ale przynajmniej rok czasu będziesz miał spokój. Jakie leki do inhalacji zapisał laryngolog? Ja miałam mieszankę Dexavenu i Mucosolvanu z odrobiną soli fizjologicznej. 
Zrób wymaz z nosa i nie łykaj antybiotyków przepisywanych na ślepo. Jeżeli katar jest zielony, to jest to infekcja bakteryjna, a nie wirusowa. 
Wzmacniaj odporność - tran norweski (polecam GAL), witamina C w dawce 2000mg, herbatki z czystka, soki owocowe do herbaty i naturalne miody.

----------


## chianti

Może musisz sobie zoperować przegrodę? Robią to chyba na NFZ, więc spoko. Możliwe też, że wyczyszczą Ci zatoki i będzie spokój. 

PS. Co ma inhalator dla dzieci wspólnego z dorosłym człowiekiem, śmieszki  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie jestem pewna, czy przedmówca był kiedykolwiek na oddziale laryngologicznym oraz czy miał zatkane zatoki, na które antybiotyki nie działają?! Inhalacje są bardzo popularne, a już na pewno nie są zarezerwowane dla dzieci! Bzdury wypisujesz i tyle! A może byłeś kiedyś na pulmonologii? Tam obok każdego łóżka stoi inhalator/nebulizator....Ale skoro mowa o zatokach, weź zapytaj laryngologa o inhalacje z Dexavenu i posłuchaj co ci powie. No, chyba, że ładuje w ciebie cały czas antybiotyki - to gratuluję lekarza :P

Jeszcze jedno - wyczyszczenie zatok daje co najwyżej kilka miesięcy spokoju i problem wraca!!!

Znaleźć dobrego laryngologa, to połowa sukcesu. Na co dzień polecam Sinupret w kroplach lub tabletkach, Tranvit z czosnkiem na wzmocnienie odporności i wodę morską do nosa.
ps. dobry jest również Mucofluid, ale jest na recepte.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mnie pomogły inhalacje z soli fizjologicznej super odtykają nos, a także uodparnianie szczepionką do nosa polyvaccinum- lekarz mi ją zapisał ponieważ infekcje w zasadzie się nie kończyły. Jestem po drugiej 6 tygodniowej serii zastosowanej na przełomie sierpnia i września i jak do tej pory jeszcze nie był potrzebny antybiotyk.

----------


## inga33

Do różnych schorzeń można stosować urządzenie Sanity Simple. My go głównie w domu stosujemy przy przeziębieniach, ale raz mąż się leczył z zapalenia oskrzeli i poszło gładko. Szybki efekt, lek się idealnie wchłania przy takiej inhalacji i co najważniejsze nie krąży bez sensu po organizmie tylko od razu jest aplikowany tam gdzie choroba ma swoje źródło.

----------


## Mateusz1988

Ja bym doradzał coś takiego jak Baby Sanity. Nie dość że polska firma a nie jakaś chińska czy turecka, to jeszcze wysoka wydajność samej inhalacji. Nie traci się dużo czasu na taką jedną sesję, żeby odpowiednia dawka leku dostała się do dróg oddechowych. Poza tym sam design bardzo przyjazny dla dzieci to też myślę spory plus, bo jednak często dzieci się boją inhalacji.

----------


## Arek1987

Ja się przekonałam do inhalacji po tym jak u siostrzeńca się zaczęły efekty pojawiać. Synek siostry ma problemy z alergią i dopiero odkąd zaczęli regularnie go inhalować to się cokolwiek zaczęło poprawiać. Używają modelu Alergia Stop Sanity. Ten sam sobie kupiłam do domu. Jest wygodny bo dość mały i lekki. Jak trzeba przenieść, ustawić sobie w pokoju to nie ma z tym problemów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może spróbuj coś wziąć na odporność np. ecomer. Jest skuteczny, ja zawsze biorę jak się źle czuję i profilaktycznie, żeby nie zachorować. Na katar mogę polecić aerozol aquamer, Stosuje i jest spoko osobiście jestem zadowolona z działania, naturalny roztwór na bazie soli morskiej działa : )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może najwyższy czas przetkać te zatoki? Zabieg nie jest przyjemny, po jakimś czasie zatoki znowu się zapychają, ale przynajmniej rok czasu będziesz miał spokój. Jakie leki do inhalacji zapisał laryngolog? Ja miałam mieszankę Dexavenu i Mucosolvanu z odrobiną soli fizjologicznej. 
> Zrób wymaz z nosa i nie łykaj antybiotyków przepisywanych na ślepo. Jeżeli katar jest zielony, to jest to infekcja bakteryjna, a nie wirusowa. 
> Wzmacniaj odporność - tran norweski (polecam GAL), witamina C w dawce 2000mg, herbatki z czystka, soki owocowe do herbaty i naturalne miody.


mnie najbardziej pomaga inhalacja z 10 % soli - do kupienia w aptece , a ostatnio lekarz przepisał mi szczepionkę do nosa polyvaccinum- biorę ją 3 tydzień i powoli katar zaczyna być mniejszy , choć na początku zwiększyła się wydzielina-ale jest to normalna reakcja. Lekarz powiedział że to działanie na przyczynę problemu i po jednej , lub dwu kuracjach uodparniających tą szczepionką problem powinien minąć- mam taką nadzieję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie jestem pewna, czy przedmówca był kiedykolwiek na oddziale laryngologicznym oraz czy miał zatkane zatoki, na które antybiotyki nie działają?! Inhalacje są bardzo popularne, a już na pewno nie są zarezerwowane dla dzieci! Bzdury wypisujesz i tyle! A może byłeś kiedyś na pulmonologii? Tam obok każdego łóżka stoi inhalator/nebulizator....Ale skoro mowa o zatokach, weź zapytaj laryngologa o inhalacje z Dexavenu i posłuchaj co ci powie. No, chyba, że ładuje w ciebie cały czas antybiotyki - to gratuluję lekarza :P
> 
> Jeszcze jedno - wyczyszczenie zatok daje co najwyżej kilka miesięcy spokoju i problem wraca!!!
> 
> Znaleźć dobrego laryngologa, to połowa sukcesu. Na co dzień polecam Sinupret w kroplach lub tabletkach, Tranvit z czosnkiem na wzmocnienie odporności i wodę morską do nosa.
> ps. dobry jest również Mucofluid, ale jest na recepte.


piszecie o soli morskiej , a ja uważam że lepsza jest hipertoniczna- przynajmniej mnie pomaga- zatoki mam przeczyszczone , a nos odetkany ,ale to jeszcze nie rozwiązuje problemu- spotakałam się z postem  w którym piszecie o polyvaccinum do nosa- ja jestem już po drugiej kuracji- i od września tamtego roku z  infekcjami mama spokój- ponieważ ta szczepionka działa na przyczyna problemu. Sądzę że jak ma się takie dolegliwości to warto porozmawiać z lekarzem o uodparnianiu- mnie osobiście pomogło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mojej córki też bardziej sprawdziła się sól hipertoniczna - katar świetnie spływał i nie boli ją głowa , a jeśli chodzi o polyvaccinum to będziemy teraz na przedwiośniu stosować drugą serię w celu utrzymania efektu - mam nadzieję że będzie to skuteczne .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie też dopiero pomogło uodparnianie szczepionką polyvaccinum - reszta to były tylko działania objawowe zresztą całkiem nieskuteczne

----------


## paulinaklink

W fajnym standardzie i designie jest do kupienia Silent Mesh, chodził mi po głowie już jakiś inhalator od dłuższego czasu i ten działa OK, gwarancja na 2 lata, zasilacz w komplecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na tego typu objawy dobry jest aerozol aquamer bo można go stosować zarówno do walki z katarem wirusowym jak i bakteryjnym a także do codziennej higieny nosa.

----------


## beataburtasn

Inhalator mam od Sanity Silent Mesh i jestem happy, do różnych kuracji, do zwykłej profilaktyki, jest wyjątkowo wszechstronny jak na swoje małe wymiary.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę polecić na tego typu katar aerozol aquamer działa w stanach alergicznych, czy infekcjach które ja osobiście często niestety łapię, mi pomaga więc  Tobie zapewne  także powinien pomóc : ) warto spytać w aptece.

----------


## kamilabell

Nam się komfortowo z siateczkowego  Silent Mesh-a korzysta, w sumie wszyscy się inhalujemy u nas, czy to dzieci, czy to my z mężem, najlepsza opcja na infekcje moim zdaniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja czesto męczę się z chrypką, pewnie to też zasluga pracy, bo ciągle gadam, pracuję głosem i widzę z ez czasem jest coraz gorzej

----------


## anressa

Na chrypkę dobre jest płukanie jamy ustnej solą, również takie ciepłe herbatki są przyzwoite.

----------


## GelovoxEkspert

Dzień dobry, chrypka może być konsekwencją długotrwałego mówienia i nadwyrężenia głosu. Specyfika pracy osób posługujących się głosem zawodowo sprawia, że problemy związane z jakością głosu są szczególnie nasilone i nierzadko utrudniają codzienne funkcjonowanie.Aby zminimalizować ryzyko wysuszenia błony śluzowej jamy ustnej i gardła należy zadbać o odpowiednią ilość płynów, o odpowiednie nawilżenie pomieszczenia w którym długo Pani przebywa, a przede wszystkim trzeba zadbać o nawilżenie błon śluzowych jamy ustnej i gardła. Polecam tabletki GeloVox, ich długi czas rozpuszczania w jamie ustnej umożliwia bardzo dobre pokrycie błony śluzowej. Podczas ssania tabletki GeloVoxu wytwarza się oryginalny kompleks hydrożelowy zawierający kwas hialuronowy. Kompleks przylega do błon śluzowych, gdzie tworzy powłokę, która długo i dokładnie nawilża, sprzyjając regeneracji wysuszonej śluzówki oraz ochraniając podrażnione miejsca. GeloVox dostępny jest wyłącznie w aptekach. Konkretne punkty dystrybucji znajdą Państwo na naszej stronie internetowej w zakładce 'Gdzie kupić': gelovox.pl/gdzie-kupic/.
W razie dalszych pytań pozostaję do dyspozycji, 
Ekspert marki GeloVox

----------


## michalon

Z jednej strony moze to byc nadwyrezenie glosu i masz racje z tym, a z drugiej strony moze to byc objaw przeziebienia lub grypy tak czy siak radzilbym udac sie do apteki po sambucol immuno forte i zaczac stosowac a oprocz tego by zalagodzic podraznienie gornych drog oddechowych to pic sporo herbatki z miodem i powinno byc dobrze  :Smile:

----------


## vvb

Bardzo dobrze cicho inhaluje mój Silent Mesh. Polska marka Sanity, poręczny kieszonkowy model, dwa systemy zasilania w tym akumulator muszę przyznać, że wytrzymuje super długo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobry laryngolog się przyda. Ja leczę się u pani  Beaty Bocheńskiej z Radzynia Podlaskiego i jestem bardzo zadowolona z jej opieki. Dzięki niej dużo szybciej niż kiedyś wychodzę z zapalenia zatok, do którego niestety mam tendencję.

----------

